# Clockwork Empire



## tommers (Apr 1, 2013)

It's already been namechecked by Crispy on the Dwarf Fortress thread.  But thought it probably deserves a thread of its own - especially as the franchise has taken an odd turn.

http://www.gaslampgames.com/2013/04/01/blood-steam-a-clockwork-empires-fps/



> “_Clockwork Empires_ is such a promising IP,” notes Gaslamp Games’ CEO Daniel Jacobsen, “that it would be a shame to just make one game out of it. It’s a natural step to expand the adrenaline-pumping, city-building action of _Clockwork Empires_ into the realm of first person turret sequence shooters.”


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 15, 2013)

How depressing. I love city builders but loathe turret shooters.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2013)

"April 1st, 2013"


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2013)

Retro-active April fool's.

Maybe I shouldn't have started with a joke cos the game itself looks pretty cool.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 15, 2013)

tommers said:
			
		

> Retro-active April fool's.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have started with a joke cos the game itself looks pretty cool.



You posted it after midday too.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2013)

In non-April Fool's stuff, they have just put a trailer up....



I want it now.  Now!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep. Want.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yep. Want.




I have just signed up for the beta thing.  And for regular updates.  Natch.


----------



## yield (Oct 31, 2013)

tommers said:


> I have just signed up for the beta thing.  And for regular updates.  Natch.


Just done that. Thanks tommers.


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2013)

What's Dungeons of Dreadmor like? tommers I'm assuming you've played it...


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Cid said:


> What's Dungeons of Dreadmor like? tommers I'm assuming you've played it...



. Yeah.  It's a good roguelike.  Quite lighthearted and a bit silly.  Lots of skill trees to choose, crafting etc.  You can be a communist, tourist vegetarian emo if you want.  There's a free dlc and a load of other cheap stuff which really expands it - alternate dimensions, more skills etc.

Downsides, the silliness can get a bit much.  You get sick of diggles after a while.  Graphics are not its strong point, inventory juggling can get wearing.

I liked it and still play a bit every now and again... Depends if you like that kind of thing really.


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh yes, yes I do.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Cid said:


> Oh yes, yes I do.



Then get it.  It's not typical orcs and goblins stuff and there's a lot to it.  And it's only about a fiver for the whole lot, isn't it?


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.gaslampgames.com/2013/12...us-update-santa-quaggaroth-is-coming-to-town/

Things are moving on.  And it's all looking good. Excited.


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2014)

This update made me laugh. 

http://www.gaslampgames.com/2014/02...-clockwork-empires-choose-your-own-adventure/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting interview with the devs
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/03/20/clockwork-empires-preview/#more-195997
Sounds very good


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah.   They are promising to get the "community"  involved at the next stage.   Fingers crossed!


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2014)

Bad news and good news.

Bad news : game will be on a paid early access programme "soon".  This is only bad news cos I was hoping to get in on some kind of testing thing.

Good news : Steam Knights!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 16, 2014)

early access to early access now available. release on Friday

http://clockworkempires.com/#buy-now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome, its probably worth holding out on this though as the build is still a good way from complete.

I'm really looking forward to this, despite the Steampunk aesthetics, thanks to what I've seen so far and the fun I've had with Dredmor.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> Awesome, its probably worth holding out on this though as the build is still a good way from complete.



I snapped 10 minutes after getting the email


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I snapped 10 minutes after getting the email



*twitches* I'm staying strong man, I can fight this...!


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2014)

Was just coming on to post this.

Fuck it, going to buy it now.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

*high five*

last first to get overrun by fish people wins!


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2014)

I've got to stop buying early access games.  It's ridiculous.

Apart from Nuclear Throne.  That's amazing.


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2014)

How do I update the thread title?  The typo is annoying me.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2014)

tommers said:


> How do I update the thread title?  The typo is annoying me.


This late on, you can't. PM or tag a mod is best you can do.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2014)

I've downloaded but I don't think my laptop can cope.   Crashed twice,  really laggy and can't see terrain background.  Not even running Windows 7 to be fair.


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2014)

I  bought a new laptop.   I can play this now. Had a quick go tonight and it looks good.   I've built some basic stuff,  still getting my head round how it works.  Nobody is dead yet but they keep muttering about cults so it's probably just a matter of time.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2016)

We have a release date!  October 26th!


----------

